# [FS] XFS ou Reiser pour / et /home ?

## psykotox

Bonjour,

J'envisage de me refaire une install complète de gentoo, mais je me pose encore quelques questions sur le système de fichier que je vais choisir...

Pour le /boot j'ai choisi ext2 qui permet d'avoir de bonnes performances et à l'avantage d'être completement supporté/stabilisé sur GRUB.

Pour le / et le /home je me pose encore la question du FS, j'etudie 4 possibilités : Reiser4, beaucoup d'avantage, mais d'aprés ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce forum il n'est pas encore stabilisé et surtout pas encore supporté par l'équipe du kernel. Et tous les outils associés Reiser4 ne semblent pas encore finalisés, donc quid de la récupération de données en cas de soucis. De plus sont developpement à l'air d'être au point mort pour l'instant...

 Reiser v3, qui à l'avantage d'être stabilisé, éprouvé et integré au kernel. Beaucoup d'echo sur ce forum à propos de ses performances sur des petits fichiers (soit environ 80% de / )

 XFS, bonnes performances sur les gros fichiers d'après Google, mais qu'en est-il sur les petits fichiers ? J'ai trouvé pas mal d'avis d'XFS-addict sur ce forum mais rien de concluant concernant ses performance sur / par rapport à Reiser par exemple.

 JFS, quelques remontés positives, mais quid des performances (idem que XFS)

Quelle est votre avis sur la question du FS sur / , sachant que je privilégie le compromis performance/sécurité des données (ext3 à bannir : performance médiocre) ?

Sachant que j'ai un AMD64, j'étais plutôt tourné vers XFS (option journal 64bits) ces derniers temps, mais les nombreux avis sur le forum me font douter. Y a-t-il un réglage permettant de bonnes performances sur les petits fichiers ?

Pouvez-vous aussi mettre vos réglages de vos FS (formattage + fstab) qui vous ont permis d'obtenir les performances et/ou stabilité que vous avez actuellment ?

Je suis aussi ouvert à toute proposition de partionement autre que celle que je propose car je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup sur le sujet et les avantages que ça peut apporter. Je sais juste qu'il vaut mieux avoir un /home séparé pour pouvoir re-installer sans perdre ses données  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance,

PsykotoxLast edited by psykotox on Sun Jun 08, 2008 10:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *psykotox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le /boot j'ai choisi ext2 qui permet d'avoir de bonnes performances et à l'avantage d'être completement supporté/stabilisé sur GRUB.
> 
> 

 

C'est surtout que /boot ne nécessite pas d'être journalisé, mais tu peux très bien le mettre en ext3 et même en XFS (grub le supporte).

Pour répondre à ta question au sujet de / je te dirais: les deux   :Very Happy: 

Reiserfs est tout spécialement performant pour les tonnes de ptits fichiers: /var et /usr/portage sont tout indiqué pour être en reiserfs. Il excelle dans ce travail et tu verras, rien que l'emerge --sync te montrera la différence.

Sinon XFS pour le reste. Il demande peu de charge, et est très performant en lecture - donc chargement des programmes - et est aussi très silencieux. Tu te dis "qu'est ce qu'il raconte avec le silence lui?", simple: xfs sync moins (c'est donc aussi un bon fs pour un laptop), et la disposition du journal sur le disque fait que c'est très rapide, de même pour le chargement du-dit journal donc le disque travaille moins au final (donc génère moins de bruit). A contrario reiserfs est lui, plus "bruyant", et même avant un certain noyau >2.6.10 (je ne sais exactement lequel) le montage d'une partition reiserfs était très lent. (il a fallu attendre un patch qui corrige ça). J'ai été sous reiserfs pendant ~2 ans pour tout (/ et autre), et j'ai jamais entendu mes disques faire autant de bruit à chaque fois que le FS se synchronisait. (cherches sur ce forum je suis pas le seul à l'avoir noté)

Si tu comptes faire du RAID software, ext3 et XFS sont généralement choisis pour être utilisé comme FS principaux. (sans pour autant que ça t'empêche d'avoir reiserfs pour /var et /usr/portage)

Ça va juste t'obliger à partitionner un peu plus finement ton disque mais c'est le mieux amha. (optimisé le partitionnement pour y installé un FS dédié à une certaine tâche etc...)

----------

## Pixys

Salut,

le forum regorge de post sur les systèmes de fichiers ici par exemple: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493413-highlight-ufs.html

L'ennui avec ce genre de questions, c'est que chacun prêche pour sa paroisse (c'est normal).

dans le monde libre on a le choix, soit tu veux un truc éprouvé avec de bon outils de récupération alors oriente toi vers ext3 ou reiserfs voire xfs, c'est du classique (inconvénient de reiserfs comme le dit kwenspc c'est qu'il est bruyant) ; ou bien t'es un aventurier essaie du reiser4 voire ext4.

Attention pour le reiser4, il faut le SystemRescueCD (par exemple) pour formater ta partition / de plus, il faut patcher le noyau avec un patch que tu trouveras ici par exemple: http://chichkin_i.zelnet.ru/namesys/.

Quant à ext4 j'ai pas encore essayé, d'ailleurs si qqlq connait un liveCD pour formater en ext4, je suis preneur.

@+

EDIT: attention à JFS, je n'ai eu que des mauvaises expériences avec et je ne pense pas être le seul.

----------

## geekounet

ext2 pour le /boot, et XFS pour tout le reste, ça convient très bien à tout  :Wink:  En jouant sur le blocksize, il peut être très efficace pour les petits fichiers (genre chez moi ça donne un blocksize de 512b pour /usr/portage). Le truc c'est que par défaut il a un blocksize de 4KiB (l'ext3 aussi il me semble), et que reiserfs l'a à 1KiB, ce qui rend ce dernier plus efficace avec les petits fichiers, donc il suffit de l'imiter  :Smile: . Son seul défaut c'est sa lenteur à supprimer de grandes arborescences. Faut aussi penser à le monter avec les options noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 pour qu'il soit plus efficace.  :Smile: 

Sinon au sujet de l'ext4, c'est simplement de l'ext3 avec les concepts copiés de XFS en plus, en moins stable et tout, ce FS a juste 10 ans de retard, c'est pas trop la peine de l'utiliser.  :Wink: 

EDIT: si t'as beaucoup de ram, je te conseillerai aussi de placer /tmp et /var/tmp en tmpfs, ça aide beaucoup  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon au sujet de l'ext4, c'est simplement de l'ext3 avec les concepts copiés de XFS en plus, en moins stable et tout, ce FS a juste 10 ans de retard, c'est pas trop la peine de l'utiliser. 
> 
> EDIT: si t'as beaucoup de ram, je te conseillerai aussi de placer /tmp et /var/tmp en tmpfs, ça aide beaucoup 

 

[PROPAGANDE]vive reiser4[/PROPAGANDE]

c'est combien beaucoup ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon au sujet de l'ext4, c'est simplement de l'ext3 avec les concepts copiés de XFS en plus, en moins stable et tout, ce FS a juste 10 ans de retard, c'est pas trop la peine de l'utiliser. 
> 
> EDIT: si t'as beaucoup de ram, je te conseillerai aussi de placer /tmp et /var/tmp en tmpfs, ça aide beaucoup  
> ...

 

Reiser4 il risque de ne plus être maintenu  :Wink: 

Beaucoup bah, pour être à l'aise pour compiler faut prévoir 2GiB de ram pour le /var/tmp en fait, et avec 3GiB t'y compiles OpenOffice sans problème. ;p

----------

## psykotox

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Si tu comptes faire du RAID software, ext3 et XFS sont généralement choisis pour être utilisé comme FS principaux. (sans pour autant que ça t'empêche d'avoir reiserfs pour /var et /usr/portage)

 

 :Question:  Les autres FS sont'il contre-indiqué pour faire de RAID logiciel ?

Je vais faire une install avec un fakeraid (nvraid RAID0) via dmraid. Est-ce que quelqu'un connait aussi si il y a une difference de performance entre un RAID0 dmraid ou mdraid et LVM2 ?

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Salut, 
> 
> le forum regorge de post sur les systèmes de fichiers ici par exemple: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493413-highlight-ufs.html
> 
> L'ennui avec ce genre de questions, c'est que chacun prêche pour sa paroisse (c'est normal). 
> ...

 

OK, j'abandonne JFS, c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre sur les forums anglais   :Cool:  ...

Et merci pour lien sur le debat entre les FS, j'en retiens que 2 FS se dispute la vedette : XFS et ReiserFS, ce sera mes deux finalistes pour mon / ... 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> ext2 pour le /boot, et XFS pour tout le reste, ça convient très bien à tout  En jouant sur le blocksize, il peut être très efficace pour les petits fichiers (genre chez moi ça donne un blocksize de 512b pour /usr/portage). Le truc c'est que par défaut il a un blocksize de 4KiB (l'ext3 aussi il me semble), et que reiserfs l'a à 1KiB, ce qui rend ce dernier plus efficace avec les petits fichiers, donc il suffit de l'imiter . Son seul défaut c'est sa lenteur à supprimer de grandes arborescences. Faut aussi penser à le monter avec les options noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 pour qu'il soit plus efficace.  
> 
> Sinon au sujet de l'ext4, c'est simplement de l'ext3 avec les concepts copiés de XFS en plus, en moins stable et tout, ce FS a juste 10 ans de retard, c'est pas trop la peine de l'utiliser.  
> 
> EDIT: si t'as beaucoup de ram, je te conseillerai aussi de placer /tmp et /var/tmp en tmpfs, ça aide beaucoup

 

Est-ce que ce genre de tweak sur XFS permet-il vraiment d'approcher les perfs de ReiserFS ?

Pour le /tmp et /var/tmp en ram, je n'ai malheureusement pas assez de ram sur mon PC, mais je retiens l'idée qui à l'air vraiment pas mal car je compte bien augmenter ma ram   :Wink: 

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> [PROPAGANDE]vive reiser4[/PROPAGANDE]

 

Le Reiser4 m'attire vraiment beaucoup au vu des differents bench trés flatteur en sa faveur, mais j'ai quelques interrogations sur ce FS, peut-être pourras-tu y répondres :

Actuellement, est-ce qu'il est vraiment stable et fiable (atomicité des données : efficace ? ) pour une utilisation personnelle ? Les outils de récupération des données tel que fsck sont-il aboutis en cas de pépin ? Le FS est-il encore maintenu malgrès l'emprisonement de Hans Reiser ?

----------

## Pixys

J'utilise reiser4 pour une utilisation personnelle toutes mes partitions linux sauf /boot (ext2) sont en reiser4.

Reiser4 n'est pas considéré comme stable mais ça fait 3 ans que je l'utilise et j'ai eu assez peu de problème (pas de perte de données, juste des problèmes au redémarrage après une install mais ça ne c'est plus reproduit depuis).

En ce qui concerne l'atomicité de reiser4, soit l'opération est faite entièrement soit pas du tout (comme xfs il me semble) pour limiter la corruption des données. Quant aux outils de récupération, je ne connais pas leur efficacité, je n'ai jamais eu à m'en servir.

Le gros point noir, c'est qu'effectivement, à terme, reiser4 risque de ne plus être maintenu. C'est bien dommage, car c'est un FS vraiment performant (plus qu'ext4 qui semble être une grosse mise à jour de ext3).

Cependant, on trouve encore des patches (oui ça aussi c'est pénible de devoir re-patcher à chaque changement de noyaux): http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/edward/.

Ce que je projette de faire concernant mon système, c'est de conserver / en reiser4 mais d'en faire un stage 5 (au cas ou) et de basculer mon /home en ext3 ou XFS et de placer /temp et /var/tmp en tmpfs (merci geekounet   :Wink:  ) comme ça, le jour où il n'y a plus de patch, je suis tranquille.Last edited by Pixys on Sun Jun 08, 2008 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *psykotox wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Si tu comptes faire du RAID software, ext3 et XFS sont généralement choisis pour être utilisé comme FS principaux. (sans pour autant que ça t'empêche d'avoir reiserfs pour /var et /usr/portage) 
> 
>  Les autres FS sont'il contre-indiqué pour faire de RAID logiciel ?
> 
> Je vais faire une install avec un fakeraid (nvraid RAID0) via dmraid. Est-ce que quelqu'un connait aussi si il y a une difference de performance entre un RAID0 dmraid ou mdraid et LVM2 ?
> ...

 

Évites le fake raid, il n'y aucune différence de perf avec le RAID soft. C'est même plus contraignant parce que si ta CM crame il te faudra récupérer une CM avec le même chipset pour pouvoir réaccéder à ton array RAID. Alors que le RAID soft ne s'appuie que sur tes disques uniquement. (En plus d'être extrêmement souple à l'utilisation)

----------

## Biloute

Je pense aussi à revoir le partitionnement. Pour l'instant tout est en ext2.

J'ai constaté qu'il n'y a pas que le fs à penser mais aussi les option de montages par exemple mettre notail à reiser si on veut que le HDD s'arrête de tourner pour économiser l'énergie.

Par contre est-ce que la journalisation sert uniquement à accélérer les récupérations? Parce que je vois pas trop l'intérêt quand on a un PC qui plante presque jamais.

----------

## guilc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> J'ai constaté qu'il n'y a pas que le fs à penser mais aussi les option de montages par exemple mettre notail à reiser si on veut que le HDD s'arrête de tourner pour économiser l'énergie.

 

Quel est le rapport entre synchronisation des disques et notail ??

notail, c'est pas pour la synchro des disques, c'est pour autoriser à stocker plusieurs petits fichiers sur un même bloc... C'est justement l'un des grands avantages de reiserfs sur les petits fichiers  :Wink: 

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Par contre est-ce que la journalisation sert uniquement à accélérer les récupérations? Parce que je vois pas trop l'intérêt quand on a un PC qui plante presque jamais.

 

Ouais, ben le jour ou tu as une coupure de courant, tu seras content d'avoir une reprise sur erreur potable...

C'est pas pour la place que prend un journal...

----------

## psykotox

Bon, je viens de lire entièrement un post sur XFS et comment le tweaker : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-488215-highlight-xfs.html > Trés interressant au passage   :Cool: 

Apparament XFS est trés bon en lecture mais un peu plus lent en écriture, effacement... mais ça peut s'arranger via quelques tweak...

Ce FS à l'air vraiment bien comme compromis sécurité des données/performances   :Cool: 

Mais connaissez-vous des bench comparant XFS et Reiser4 ? J'ai cherché mais sans succès...

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayer les deux : Reiser4 et XFS > des différences ?

Je cherche à avoir des points de comparaison au niveau performance/sécurité des donnés entre les deux FS qui pourrait faire tomber la balance d'un coté dans mon choix...

J'ai aussi une question pour les utilisateurs d'XFS : Est-ce que XFS est plus performant avec l'option pour le journal 64bits ou d'autre tweak pour AMD64 ?

Et une autre pour les utilisateurs de Reiser4   :Razz:  : Est-il long au montage comme son cousin reiser v3 ?

----------

## geekounet

 *psykotox wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayer les deux : Reiser4 et XFS > des différences ?
> 
> Je cherche à avoir des points de comparaison au niveau performance/sécurité des donnés entre les deux FS qui pourrait faire tomber la balance d'un coté dans mon choix...

 

Simple, XFS a un set complet d'outils pour sa maintenance : check, réparation, dump... et même la défragmentation (et oui les FS Unix fragmentent aussi), ce qu'on ne trouve pas chez les autres FS, et encore moins chez reiser4... donc le choix côté sécurité des données est vite fait.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

Je sais bien que quand on tourne sous gentoo on a tendance (au moins au début, mais pas seulement apparemment   :Cool:  ) à vouloir tout optimiser à mort, au risque de casser sa distrib... C'est rigolo une fois, deux fois, trois fois peut-être mais après on s'assagit. (Ce propos n'engage que moi   :Wink:  )

À moins d'avoir un serveur qui subit de lourdes charges je ne pense pas que la vitesse soit le critère premier ; à mon sens, c'est plutôt la sécurité des données (qui est aussi vrai pour un serveur > RAID). De plus, je ne suis pas certain que tu transformes un bousin poussif en formula one en jouant avec le système de fichier que ce soit avec XFS ou reiser4...

Si tu veux vraiment une grosse différence, prends du SSD (quoiqu'il faut nuancer en fonction de l'écriture/lecture)

Pour répondre à ta question concernant la vitesse de montage de reiser4 (je laisse le XFS aux connaisseurs), c'est difficile à dire car reiserfs n'a jamais été long au montage chez moi mais 2 ou 3 min après que mon PC m'ait rendu la main, j'avais un horrible grattement du disque durant 10 à 15 s, chose que je n'ai plus avec reiser4.

----------

## VisualStation

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon au sujet de l'ext4, c'est simplement de l'ext3 avec les concepts copiés de XFS en plus, en moins stable et tout, ce FS a juste 10 ans de retard, c'est pas trop la peine de l'utiliser. 
> 
> EDIT: si t'as beaucoup de ram, je te conseillerai aussi de placer /tmp et /var/tmp en tmpfs, ça aide beaucoup  
> ...

 

Parles peut être aussi de gcc avec gcj et co  :Very Happy:  c'est mechant aussi niveau ram et /var/tmp  :Smile: 

----------

## MacFennec

Bonjour,

j'aurai tendance a prendre le problème autrement. Existe il de bon outil pour récupérer ses donnés si jamais un probleme arrive sur ton disque. Et la, avec reiserfs v3, tu te sens relativement seul. T'as un rebuild-tree et une autre commande, et si ca ne marche pas, c'est tendu... Ca m'est arrivé une fois, et j'ai vraiment maudit ce système de fichiers.

Reiserfs, c'est bien pour le systeme mais pour le /home, j'aurai tendance a prendre du ext3 après, ca depend des données que tu stockes. Et il ne faut jamais oublier de sauvegarder ces données ailleurs (cd/autre disque/etc...) de toute façon :p

PS: bien que l'on soit vendredi, ceci, n'est pas un post  invite au troll sur les differents fs  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Loin de moi l'idée de vous stresser les mecs, mais entre ext3 et reiser3 coté intégrité des données c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet. Ils utilisent exactement les mêmes schémas de garantie de l'intégrité des données.

Après en cas de gros caca, y'a quand même de bonnes docs sur les structures on disk de reiser-3.6 et un outil de debuggage assez puissant pour qui les connait. Coté Ext3 en revanche, le mec est tellement dans l'optique pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué qu'en dépit de l'archaïcité du fonctionnement du FS, c'est à peu près l'un des plus incompéhensibles.

Ah puis geekounet, reiser4 est dans les mm et son developpement continue, certes sans Hans ni Nikita, mais il continue, si tu regarde la team XFS aussi a subi de sacrées rotations de personnel, mais quand on y regarde de plus près, on voit toujours les anciens trainer sur les chans IRC respectifs des projets.  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

Perso, c'est ext2 sur /boot et raiser sur tout le reste car c'est à ma connaissance avec ext3 les deux systèmes de fichiers journalisés qui permettent de rétrécissement des systèmes de fichiers sur les partitions en LVM, et comme je préfère de loin le raiser...

Sinon, si XFS permettait le rétrécissement de système de fichier (il ne permet que l'agrandissement), je le sélectionnerais sans doute sous la forme conseillée par geekounet (avec des block plus petits), plutôt que raiser.

Aussi, si tu as du LVM, je te conseille du raiser, sinon, du XFS tuné  :Wink: 

----------

